# Hunt vs JDS is ON for 160!!!



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Just confirmed by Ariel Helwani on twitter

http://sbn.to/YSxZGp












> All's well that ends well for Mark Hunt.
> 
> A day after UFC president Dana White said Hunt turned down a fight against Junior dos Santos at UFC 160, "The Super Samoan" got the fight he wanted following a phone conversation with White Thursday night.
> 
> ...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

What a freakin fight!


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

now, this I like.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Cheers to whoever cleaned up my OP. The phone app isnt great for starting new threads with sources. :thumb03:


also:


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Awsome, I'm backing Hunt here even tho I don't mind JDS at all it would just be so funny if Hunt beat the ex. Champ after being considered one of the worst heavyweights of MMA.

This fight has potential to be great but for some reason I have this feeling we are going to get disapointed & JDS will take Hunt down & go that route. JDS is no idiot & he knows Hunt hits like a truck & that he's pretty good at finding his target. My prediction is JDS by Wrestling dominance or sub.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

YAYYYYYYYY. I really really hope JDS keeps this standing, I would love to see a war on the feet. Cannot wait.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

to me it looked like Hunt has gotten significantly better on the ground and his takedown defence. I'm not sure JDS has the wrestling to take Hunt down.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

This could potentially look a lot like JDS vs Nelson.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

hellholming said:


> to me it looked like Hunt has gotten significantly better on the ground and his takedown defence. I'm not sure JDS has the wrestling to take Hunt down.


I truely hope that you're right. I mean Hunts grappling looked much improved but we don't really know about his wrestling/TDD, atleast not from the Struve fight. I can't remember did we see him stuff any takedowns in his last 3 fights. Did Kongo or Rothwell try to take him down?


----------



## K-R Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

Hells yeah!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoeRashed (Jan 11, 2012)

Can't get any better !!!
let's go Hunt!


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

woohoo!

Go Hunt! Big fan and he's on my fantasy fight team xD!

If this stays on the feet Hunt has a very good chance of winning. However i see JDS rather using his speed to dance around Hunt like the Carwin fight or JDS taking Hunt down and submitting him in the 1st/2nd. 

Pumped for this fight though Hunt deserves the fight!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I think this was just a comunication issue rather than either guy lying. Pulling for Hunt for sure


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I will be rooting for Hunt. But I see no reason JDS keeps this fight on the feet very long. Struve was able to take Hunt down quite easily, and JDS has shown his wrestling has improved.

I hope the fight stays on it's feet to give Hunt that punchers chance.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Would be the feel-good story of the year if Hunt knocks out JDS and gets a title shot.

Two men with iron chins and iron fists, let them collide baby!

WOOHOO!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Junior will beat him to death, second round TKO.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Sweet.

JDS will probably KO him though.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

I really hate to agree but I think you're 100% right. I think JDS's speed is gonna be too much. Although hunt only needs one punch to change that. I believe JDS will use speed and takedowns to wear Hunt down and win this. I'll be rooting for Hunt though.


TheLyotoLegion said:


> Junior will beat him to death, second round TKO.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jmsu1 (Nov 24, 2010)

unfortunately as much as i like mark hunt JDS will toy with him


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Huntoooooo!


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

I would love love love to see hunt win this, that would be awesome but I think the second Jr. gets in trouble on his feet then it will go just like Nelson/Slice, JDS can get the win but it won't be the fight it could be.. I hope Im wrong...Thats just my gut feeling, I have been wrong before.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice! I think it'll be similar to JDS vs Roy Nelson.

Now if Hunt beats JDS you can blame everything on Overeem...haha. First Overeem was supposed to face JDS for the title then that got postponed so in the meantime Cain got his rematch. Now this. 

Very interesting fight.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Awesome. Who knows what Junior will be like coming off his first loss, what gives me confidence his determination to fight at 160 no matter who against. He obviously doesn't care for Reem, just wants to fight.

I think it'll be a brutal war until Hunt tires. Which may not be long if JDS can enforce his jab.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

What an absolutely awesome fight. JDS could finally face someone that can match him for striking talent. Hunt's deceptively fast, and ludicrously powerful. This is going to be a war. Can't wait!


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

mmaswe82 said:


> This fight has potential to be great but for some reason I have this feeling we are going to get disapointed & JDS will take Hunt down & go that route. JDS is no idiot & he knows Hunt hits like a truck & that he's pretty good at finding his target. My prediction is JDS by Wrestling dominance or sub.





hellholming said:


> to me it looked like Hunt has gotten significantly better on the ground and his takedown defence. I'm not sure JDS has the wrestling to take Hunt down.


I guess Dos Santos has the wrestling to take Hunt down, but I don't see him doing it at all. The only takedown from Dos Santos I can remember was against Carwin at the end of the round. Dos Santos doesn't like to be on the ground.



Killz said:


> This could potentially look a lot like JDS vs Nelson.


Only that Hunt is a much faster and more precise striker than Nelson. Because of his chubby appearance people underestimate the quickness of Hunt's hands.

If Dos Santos doesn't get caught early he should take this, but I wouldn't be too surprised if Hunt landed one of his mean hands.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This fight is likely Hunts best chance at earning a title shot cause stylistically it's a good fight for him. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App

I see people talkin about jds having an advantage on the ground but Hunt looked vastly improved on the ground against Struve and was able to escape mount, personally from what we have seen I would think Struve has a better ground game than JDS.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

This fight has me unable to stand. Im that excited.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

js9234 said:


> I really hate to agree but I think you're 100% right. I think JDS's speed is gonna be too much. Although hunt only needs one punch to change that. I believe JDS will use speed and takedowns to wear Hunt down and win this. I'll be rooting for Hunt though.


Mark Hunt is a lot faster than most people think. Most of the time he looks casual and somewhat sloppy in the cage, but when he turns it on he has the speed to match anyone and serious KO power.

Check out the start of round 2 of his K-1 fight against Le Banner. That is some serious hand speed a bit after 11:40 in the video. Then take a look at the finish.





One of the cool things that Hunt does is he changes pace on you to screw with your timing and suck you into the kill zone. He'll casually throw strikes at you and make you think he's tired and done, or to make you think that he's just a slow fat guy. Then without warning he explodes full speed and cracks you with a combo before you even know what happened.

He did that to Struve several times in their fight, I think the best one was starting at 4:00 of round 3 where he throws a couple slow weak hooks and backs up to get Struve to chase him. Once Hunt was back to the fence, he timed Struve and threw a beautiful right cross left hook combo, and that was the beginning of the end.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Hunt has the better striking abilities. nuff said


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

wouldn't be surprised to see ncaa jds in this one


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

This fight is going to be awesome


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

This should actually be a fairly competitive fight. As long as the fight stays standing, Hunt will always have a chance. I see JDS taking him down every now and again but ultimately doing nothing with it. If Struve couldn't submit Hunt, no way JDS does.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

#RallyForMarkHunt


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Mirage445 said:


> #RallyForMarkHunt


Don't be a ****.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

He is surprisingly fast but I still think JDS is faster and more conditioned. I will be rooting for Hunt all the way though. I like JDS as well but what type of person won't root for Hunt lol


aerius said:


> Mark Hunt is a lot faster than most people think. Most of the time he looks casual and somewhat sloppy in the cage, but when he turns it on he has the speed to match anyone and serious KO power.
> 
> Check out the start of round 2 of his K-1 fight against Le Banner. That is some serious hand speed a bit after 11:40 in the video. Then take a look at the finish.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Good fight but I now fear that JDS vs Reem will never happen.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

It will if Overeem quits bitching out.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Looks like the rally for Mark Hunt payed off in the end then. This is the stuff dreams are made of.

All of the people comparing Hunt to Nelson know absolutely nothing about striking. Hunt and Nelson and worlds apart in striking ability.

This is a different ball game all together Junior, Mark Hunt is going to KTFO of this kid and send him back to square one.

I'm going to be betting big on this fight.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Looks like the rally for Mark Hunt payed off in the end then. This is the stuff dreams are made of.
> 
> All of the people comparing Hunt to Nelson know absolutely nothing about striking. Hunt and Nelson and worlds apart in striking ability.
> 
> ...


I agree, Hunt is miles ahead of Nelson. I think Hunt is better than JDS as well


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> This should actually be a fairly competitive fight. As long as the fight stays standing, Hunt will always have a chance. I see JDS taking him down every now and again but ultimately doing nothing with it. If Struve couldn't submit Hunt, no way JDS does.


JDS probably has better BJJ than Struve. Struve's length is what makes him good on the ground. But people overrated his BJJ, he has sub'd bums thus far. Hunt did very well to defend, but JDS is probably the better grappler out of him and Struve.

Then again I am basing that off rep and physical skills, we haven't seen much of JDS on the ground.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

You can't evaluate some ones ground game like that when the only times we have seen Junior on the ground for any extended period of time he's ever been submitted (early fight), swept and reversed (Carwin) and shown ZERO submission offense. (Cain)

I'm not willing to just give Junior the benefit of the doubt on the ground because he trains with the Nog brothers, from what we have seen from JDS on the ground so far, he's been very underwhelming to say the least.

Given the extended amount of time we've seen Struve on the ground and how comfortable he is in that position compared to Junior, it's logical to say that he's demonstrated the better ground game and is likely to be better on the ground than Dos Santos.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

woohoo!

I can see Hunt getting an upset here

the only way jds wins is via condit style stick and move for a decision


----------



## Pillowhands (Mar 10, 2012)

What we know for sure is that both guys have their top game in the striking department.
I see many bring up Nelson and Carwin to describe how this particular fight will end up. Not so strange because Nelson,Carwin and Hunt must have been equipped with a titanium skulls. They are all big guys and they really know how to pack a punch with power. And there the similiarty ends. Hunt is lightyears ahead in striking skills compared to Carwin and Nelson. The handspeed and technique is top notch for Hunt.
I hope we will se a good standup battle where both guys goes for the KO victory. 
I hope we will not see a overcautious JDS who dances around with a jab and goes for takedown in each round and does not even try do damage only going for control and winning 10-9 rounds. It could happen but lets not hope that JDS goes for this safe shitty way to win.


----------



## killua (Mar 4, 2012)

So what does a win and loss mean for both guys?

Hunt is pretty straight-forward. Win and he is either #1 contender or 1 fight from it. Lose and he stays top 10, and gets another top 10 fighter like he would have had anyway.

JDS wins and what does it mean? Surely not another title shot. Lose and he's starting from square 1 again I guess.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Hunt will show JDS real boxing.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

God i am ******* excited for this. People completely got on my case when i said i hope that this fight happens and im excited for it 6 months ago. 

Rooting for Mark ******* Hunt all the ******* way!!!

**** YEAA!!


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

JWP said:


> woohoo!
> 
> I can see Hunt getting an upset here
> 
> the only way jds wins is via condit style stick and move for a decision


Because Junior can't KO people?
:confused02:


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

BrianRClover said:


> Because Junior can't KO people?
> :confused02:


because Hunt is extremely difficult to KO.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BrianRClover said:


> Because Junior can't KO people?
> :confused02:


cmon bro you know the answer to his statement, unless his name is junior manhoef he won't be able to do it


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Easy fight for JDS


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm so excited, and I just can't hide it!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

killua said:


> JDS wins and what does it mean? Surely not another title shot. Lose and he's starting from square 1 again I guess.


Negative. Junior win = Title Shot. Just like Cain's. 
-----------------
Junior is a great striker and he will be at home standing. He is careful enough when fighting strikers and I doubt he'll try to take Hunt down unless is only to fast score a TD.

Just remember Cain was measured as the heavier hitter around. Measured. And he couldn't put Junior away in 5 rounds. Sure Hunt can do it, but that doensn't mean Junior can't eat no punch from him and it will be over. 

JDS by keeping distance, outboxing, out landing plus extra bonus score using TDs in the end of rounds.

Love both guys, but Junior in in my league.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't think Dos Santos will be looking to take this fight to the ground. Mark is a strong guy and has been working hard to fix that part of his game. Struve didn't have enough success on the ground, so I doubt Junior would. I'd say he should adopt the stick and move strategy. Junior is a fast guy with a nice balance of power. Mark won't be easy though, anybody comparing him to Nelson just because of their similar physiques and height are kidding themselves. Mark is a much better striker than Nelson.


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

I would have rather seen OVereem vs JDS


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Easy fight for JDS, Hunt has been on a impressive streak but JDS is probably 2x-3x better than any of the dudes he's been knocking out.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I find it funny how people are saying JDS wins this easily. Hunts striking is better than JDS, and he hits harder. Though JDS has a bit of an edge in conditioning


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I think JDS takes this but I think Hunt will put up a good fight.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> JDS probably has better BJJ than Struve. Struve's length is what makes him good on the ground. But people overrated his BJJ, he has sub'd bums thus far. Hunt did very well to defend, but JDS is probably the better grappler out of him and Struve.
> 
> Then again I am basing that off rep and physical skills, we haven't seen much of JDS on the ground.





GrappleRetarded said:


> You can't evaluate some ones ground game like that when the only times we have seen Junior on the ground for any extended period of time he's ever been submitted (early fight), swept and reversed (Carwin) and shown ZERO submission offense. (Cain)
> 
> I'm not willing to just give Junior the benefit of the doubt on the ground because he trains with the Nog brothers, from what we have seen from JDS on the ground so far, he's been very underwhelming to say the least.
> 
> Given the extended amount of time we've seen Struve on the ground and how comfortable he is in that position compared to Junior, it's logical to say that he's demonstrated the better ground game and is likely to be better on the ground than Dos Santos.


I agree with GrappleRetarded. The only time we've seen Dos Santos do technique on the ground was when he rolled with Machida (a bit more than half a year ago). And he definitely lacked a black belt worthy flow while rolling.






In his actual fights he has shown NOTHING to make think he were a bigger thread on the ground than Struve (who purposely pulled guard from the clinch on different occasions). On the contrary even, not only did he show ZERO submission offence against Velasquez who constantly put him on his back, but while taking Carwin down, he even once ended up in some sort of a guillotine at the end of the round:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Man I like both guys but I'm jumping ship to the Super Samoan. 

I feel like JDS can outstrike anyone in the HW division EXCEPT Hunt. Hunt isn't Nelson, he isn't just all chin ... he's deceptively fast and has very technical boxing and footwork when you break it down. 

If JDS takes this down he may win, but on the feet I think he may actually be outgunned for a change. Besides, whether people agree or not, I feel that where a fighter is in his personal life plays a big part in how he performs, and I just don't think JDS is in that great a place after his divorce right now.

War Hunto!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

To clarify Hunt is by far a superior striker than Nelson although both have solid chins while Hunt probably more durable. 

Speed wise they're about the same although I've began to take notice that he lands his combinations with surprising speed. Hunt's like a hippo. I saw this video of a hippo being hunted by five lions. In an instant the hippo turned around and snapped the neck of the lion and that was that. 

But the problem has always been his conditioning at least in an MMA setting. JDS fought five rounds against Cain while getting battered. Can Hunt last all five rounds and maintain his power. 

Definitely not ruling out Hunt because he's shown what he can do. I feel that speed, movement, conditioning, and hunger is on JDS's side. This is the same fighter who was supposed to go against Overeem and said fawk it we'll take Hunt. Same fighter who decided to fight against Brock/Carwin even though he was granted a title shot. 

Although Hunt is experiencing a huge resurgence I think JDS's will to win will be the deciding factor. I'm not sure if JDS will TKO Hunt, so I'll say UD. 

I'd like to see Hunt vs Overeem as well and Nelson.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Really looking forward to this fight, I hope there are no injuries, same with GSP vs. Diaz and Condit vs. Hendricks, if those 3 fights happen with no injuries I will be very very happy..


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

damn it, just found out about it so was looking if anyone had already posted the thread....here i am. 
http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2013/3/12/4093468/ufc-160-junior-dos-santos-interview-overeem-is-a-joke-mark-hunt

I was really looking forward for Reem vs JDS. I guess we need to wait another 6 months and then have it cancelled again. but JDS vs Hunt will also be a good fight, I can smell the knockout in the air


----------

